#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-10-22
<snow2k9> Irgendwer gerade da?
<UbuPhillup> hallo snow2k9 habe aber gerade eher weniger Zeit ;)
<snow2k9> UbuPhillup: Was bedeuted "Error loading memo list '{0}' " bzw, wie übersetzt ihr die '{0}'
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: kannst du mir die genaue Zeichenkette geben?
<snow2k9> UbuPhillup: Error loading memo list '{0}'
<snow2k9> Ist die genaue Zeichenkette, oder meinst du was anderes
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: generell würde ich {0} so lassen wie es ist
<snow2k9> mit ' oder »«?
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: ich meine ob du mir einen link zu der Zeichenkette im lauchpad geben kannst
<snow2k9> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/evolution/+pots/evolution/de/+translate?memo=10&show=untranslated&start=10
<UbuPhillup> »«
<UbuPhillup> bin mir aber auch nicht so sicher
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: ja, das wird mit »« übersetzt, ich berichtige die gleich mal
<snow2k9> UbuPhillup: Alles klar, fürs nächste Mal
<UbuPhillup> dann snow2k9 ist es immer besser nicht so Englische Übersetzungen zusehmen, also wäre für permanently vielleicht dauerhaft besser
<UbuPhillup> da es leichter zu verstehen ist
<snow2k9> UbuPhillup: Klingt logisch, werd mich bemühen
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: meine Übersetzungen sind meisten auch nicht so doll, frage dann auch oft Carsten ;)
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: so habe jetzt alle Übernommen
<UbuPhillup> kannst dir ja mal ansehen, wenn du noch was nicht gut findest sage das, dann ändere ich das noch ;)
<UbuPhillup> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/evolution/+pots/evolution/de/+filter?person=snow2k9-x
<UbuPhillup> die Seite kennst du ?
<snow2k9> Das man filtern konnte war mir nicht bewusst, aber sehr interessant
<UbuPhillup> dafür musst du oben auf »Translation details« gehen
<UbuPhillup> bei »Contributors to this translation« kann man dann den Filter auswählen
<snow2k9> UbuPhillup: Alles klar, ich sehs. Warum übernehmt ihr denn keine Sachen aus anderen Paketen, hat das einen Grund?
<snow2k9> bspw: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/evolution/+pots/evolution/de/69/+translate
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: tuhen wir eigentlich schon, kann nur manchmal dauern
<snow2k9> Also mehr oder weniger Zufall
<UbuPhillup> hmm, aslo ich übernehme das was ich sehe, und wo ich mir sicher bin das das so geht
<UbuPhillup> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+lang/de/+index?batch=300
<UbuPhillup> da schau ich öfter die Liste an
<UbuPhillup> und snow2k9 war das eben nicht beides von evolution ?
<snow2k9> Ja, war es
<UbuPhillup> okey und du kannst auch gerne bei Übersetzungen von anderen auch Vorschläge Erstellen ;)
<snow2k9> UbuPhillup: Mach ich, mach ich ;-) Du hast sogar 'n Schreibfehler eingebaut
<snow2k9> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/evolution/+pots/evolution/de/387/+translate
<UbuPhillup> ohh danke
<UbuPhillup> ja ich lasse sonst auch alle Übersetzungen von mir nochmal von jemand anderem ansehen
<snow2k9> Bei sowas https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/evolution/+pots/evolution/de/2238/+translate
<snow2k9> Ist das egal wo der Unterstrich ist?
<UbuPhillup> hihi
<UbuPhillup> ja das ist tricky
<UbuPhillup> https://wiki.gnome.org/de/UebersetzungsRichtlinien
<UbuPhillup> da steht wie man das so handhabt
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: ich nimm da immer die Vorschläge
<UbuPhillup> wenn es welche gibt
<snow2k9> UbuPhillup: Sogar mit einer Standardliste, nett
<UbuPhillup> ja die gnome-Leute haben nicht nur scheiß Ideen
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<snow2k9> Ich nutze Gnome ;-)
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: ich auch
<UbuPhillup> ich meinte auch nur die Übersetzer
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<snow2k9> Wieso? Haben die so komische Ideen?
<UbuPhillup> z.b von Arbeitsfläche nach Schreibtisch zu wechseln
<snow2k9> Okay, das hab ich sowieso noch nie verstanden, warum man Desktop zu Schreibtisch übersetzt..
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: wir waren dagegen, aber können das nicht ändern
<UbuPhillup> (lange Geschichte warum das nicht so geht)
<UbuPhillup> Vereinfacht: Es gibt ein Ordner der heißt so, wir können die benennung nicht ändern
<snow2k9> UbuPhillup: Bei Debian, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, oder?
<UbuPhillup> und wir wollen generell ählich übersetzen …
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: was bei Debian?
<snow2k9> Gibt es diesen Ordner, den du meinst
<UbuPhillup> ja den gibt es auch bei ubuntu
<UbuPhillup> hat nicht soviel mit debian zu tuhen
<UbuPhillup> die xdg-user-dirs sind das Problem
<UbuPhillup> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/xdg-user-dirs/
<snow2k9> UbuPhillup: Andere Frage, kann man nach "Located in ../e-util/e-name-selector-entry.c:3032" irgendwie filtern? So dass nur ../e-util/e-name-selector-entry angezeigt wird?
<UbuPhillup> hmm
<UbuPhillup> oben gibt es die Suchfunktion
<UbuPhillup> oder was meinst du?
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: du kannst dir die Übersetzung sonst alternativ auch immer als .po oder .mo Datei herunterladen
 * UbuPhillup ist jetzt aber erstmal was essen
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-10-26
<UbuPhillup> hey toddy
<toddy> hi UbuPhillup
<toddy> gibt ja viele Kanäle auf denen man kommunizieren kann, UbuPhillup :)
<UbuPhillup> hihi
<UbuPhillup> und zu nightmonkey
<UbuPhillup> es wird erst verfügbar sein, wenn auch trusty verfügbar ist
<UbuPhillup> toddy: aber man kann noch einfach in saucy übersetzen, das wird dann übernommen
 * UbuPhillup schätzt mal das das noch einbissen dauert
<toddy> die repros für trusty sind aber schon offen. aber stimmt. solange kann man bei saucy weitermachen
<UbuPhillup> ja die brauchen immer relativ lange
<toddy> UbuPhillup: und wie läuft es sonst bei Euch mit der Übersetzung so? zufrieden? oder gibt es da immer wieder Probleme?
<UbuPhillup> tja also Probleme eigentlich, das Lauchpad zickt malchmal rum, aber sonst geht alles
<UbuPhillup> haben nur gerade wenig Leute
<toddy> jo, in den letzten Tage hatte ich öfter mal so eine Error-Seite
<UbuPhillup> nachdem Hendrik (der fast alles gemacht hat) ausgestigen ist
<toddy> ja, wenig Leute ist häufig ein Problem. Oh, Hendrik ist nicht mehr dabei?
<UbuPhillup> nein
<toddy> oh, schade
<UbuPhillup> ja das ist auch ein Problem, denn den eizigen Reviwer den ich in der letzten Zeit gesehen habe ist Carsten
<UbuPhillup> der jetzt ja auch der Kaptian
<toddy> dann braucht ihr da neue. einer der das allein macht, halte ich für keine gute Idee.
<UbuPhillup> aber er war auch schon seit so 2 Wochen nicht mehr da, der hat aber mit anderen Sachen zu tuhen
<UbuPhillup> also ich sehe max. 3 aktive Reviewer
<UbuPhillup> aber 5 neue oder so
<UbuPhillup> die schauen auch immer mal rein
<toddy> ok.
<UbuPhillup> mit dem ubuntu-phone sind wird aber nicht so schlecht dran
<toddy> jo, habe ich auch noch ein paar Dinge übersetzt. :)
<UbuPhillup> kannst du übernehmen ?
<toddy> das phone ist auch ganz nett. ich habe da ja gerade noch so ein Nexus4 von Canonical als Leihgerät
<UbuPhillup> ohh das cool
<toddy> was übernehmen?
<UbuPhillup> die Übersetzungen
<toddy> ich glaube, da gibt es gar nichts mehr zu übersetzen, oder?
<UbuPhillup> zwei drei apps sind noch sachen übrig, aber schon mit Vorschlägen, da muss nochmal ein andere Reviewer ansehen
<UbuPhillup> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Phone
<toddy> ich habe da noch gestern Vorschläge gemacht und dann nichts mehr gefunden, was noch übersetzt werden muss.
<UbuPhillup> toddy: wo?
<UbuPhillup> dann kann ich die Übernehmen
<toddy> mal schauen, ob ich die noch zusammen bekomme. also hier: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+translations
<UbuPhillup> Musik app habe ich schon gesehen
<toddy> wollte ich gerade sagen :)
<toddy> und media play. hier ist ja ne Übersicht: https://translations.launchpad.net/~torsten.franz :D
<UbuPhillup> so Musik app fertig, die restlichen muss sich ein anderer Reviewer noch mal ansehen
<toddy> super. danke. es ist so ungewohnt, dass da erstmal keine Updates mehr auf den ubuntu-touch kommen. in der entwicklungsversion gab es eigentlich fast täglich updates.
<UbuPhillup> ja ;)
<UbuPhillup> toddy: hast du ne besser Übersetzung für feeds als sichselber?
<UbuPhillup> und toddy wenn dir irgendwas in der Übersetzung nicht so gefählt wenn du das Gerät nutzt, dann sage das oder mache ein Vorschlag ;)
<toddy> nein, eine bessere Übersetzung für Feeds habe ich nicht. Aber das hat sich wohl auch mittlerweile eingedeutscht.
<UbuPhillup> ok
<UbuPhillup> toddy: weißt du das ob das so stimmt https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/trunk/+pots/rssreader-app/de/27/+translate und auch die 28 ?
<toddy> hmm, das AP sagt doch am und pm aus, oder? da ist es problematisch weil wir da nur eine Uhrzeit zwischen 1 bis 12 möglich ist.
<UbuPhillup> jo
<toddy> es gibt da ja, dass mit vorm. und nachm. zu kennzeichnen
<toddy> aber "11 nachm." ist auch irgendwie gaga
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2016-10-26
<jinette> so wenig ubuntu nutzer in DE? :)
<jinette> ach, das war für Übersetzer, sorry fürs Versehen
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2016-10-27
<phillip[m]> joop
